# Some forum feature requests



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Greetings... a couple of questions for the forum folks:

1) The dbstalk.com forum has a cool iPhone style... any chance of getting that for tivocommunity.com too?

2) Some sites have a way of ignoring specific threads... potentially helpful when for example a person has no interest in college football, or iPhones, or some other topic that has one or more threads that are frequently bumped to the front page.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> 2) Some sites have a way of ignoring specific threads... potentially helpful when for example a person has no interest in college football, or iPhones, or some other topic that has one or more threads that are frequently bumped to the front page.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388919&highlight=ignore


----------

